# How About Some Nickel or SS S&W Revolver Pics



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Jus kinda bored so I want see some pics of some nice nickel or S.S. S&Ws revolvers. So post some if you wanna share. Here's a few of mine to get started;

A Model 19-3









A Model 60-18 (one of my favorite J Frames)









A Model 649









A Model 64-3


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's some of mine mixed in with the others.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

A very nice collection of snubbies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll play,,,










Meet *The Harem*:

*Jezebel* - S&W 629 - .44 Mag
*Brighid* - S&W 686 - .357 Mag
*Morgana* - S&W 67 - .38 Special
*Lilith* - S&W 36 - .22 LR
Aarond

.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I only have one left.
Bought this new in the 70's.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

wirenut said:


> I only have one left.
> Bought this new in the 70's.
> View attachment 18423
> View attachment 18424


That looks like a Model 27 .357 with an 8 3/8 inch barrel? You sure kept that in nice shape.

I bought my Model 29 with an 8 3/8 inch barrel but I put so many rounds out of it that I wore out the forcing cone. I ended up replacing it with a 4 inch barrel. Mine came with the same wooden box but the felt liner deteriorated over time. I bought mine in 1980.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Minorcan said:


> A very nice collection of snubbies! Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome! Now do you see what you started?


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Some mighty fine looking American iron, Beautiful!

here's a couple pics of a nickel Model 27. It's an ex Florida Highway Patrol Gun.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

desertman said:


> That looks like a Model 27 .357 with an 8 3/8 inch barrel? You sure kept that in nice shape.
> 
> I bought my Model 29 with an 8 3/8 inch barrel but I put so many rounds out of it that I wore out the forcing cone. I ended up replacing it with a 4 inch barrel. Mine came with the same wooden box but the felt liner deteriorated over time. I bought mine in 1980.
> 
> View attachment 18425


My old Smith's I am picky about maintenance and polishing them.
My plastics are for regular use.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Keep'em comin'

Here's a post war 1948 Model 10. It came with the fake mother of pearl grips but I put some woods on it. It shoots great and is a blast at the range.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

S&W Mountain Gun in 45LC that I bought back in '96. It's got the skinny barrel and factory Hogue grips with the S&W logo. The original Mountain Guns were in 44 magnum.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice one PhuBai70. Looks like a fun range gun.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Minorcan said:


> Nice one PhuBai70. Looks like a fun range gun.


Thank you. It is a pleasure to shoot. My other N-frames have the standard wood grips so I didn't know what to expect with the Hogues. But, the first time out I was surprised at how comfortable they were.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I like shooting 45LC. I load‘em up with black powder now that’s some fun.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a few guns in 45LC including two lever action rifles but I shoot smokeless powder in them. But I do have a few Italian made black powder revolvers that I haven't shoot since my local outdoor range closed.


----------

